# Misc questions about CLOCK_MONOTONIC_COARSE clockids ?

## aCOSwt

Running the CFS,

Getting one thread calling clock_gettime(CLOCK_MONOTONIC_COARSE,tp) into a loop.

Can I rightly assume that the (n+1)th call will never return a time strictly inferior to the (n)th call ?

Never meaning strictly never, that is to say irrespective of (full)dynticks settings, irrespective of %idle, and, particularly, even if the thread runs the (n+1)th occurrence on a different CPU than the one used for running the (n)th occurrence.

----------

